# Could HDMI Cables Affect PCM Output?



## ShnuggMac (Nov 10, 2007)

And here's another issue...

Could it be that my HDMI cables connecting the BD player and receiver are not sending the TrueHD or uncompressed tracks in their full glory? Would I be hearing anything at all then?

When I pass bitstreamed Dolby and DTS to the receiver from my Blu ray player over HDMI, they seem to pass just fine, with my receiver reading and registering "Dolby D" or "DTS" on the display...

But, how do I know if the full, uncompressed audio is coming over PCM from this player with the cables I have?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thread merged with your other one.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

